# Savings Account Comparison Website



## dri1298 (31 Dec 2008)

Hi

I was on here a few weeks ago and I spotted a new Irish website (not www.itsyourmoney.ie ) that compared savings accounts, credit cards, insurance etc.

For the life of me I can't remember what it was called, I'm nearly certain it had the word "cash" in its web address.

Anybody know what it is??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marietta (31 Dec 2008)

www.mycash.ie:)


----------



## Lightning (31 Dec 2008)

Marietta said:


> www.mycash.ie:)



Well designed website but a lot of the information is out of date. For example the Investec rates are still listed.


----------



## dri1298 (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks a mil!!! That was it!


----------

